# new 1" pex water service



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1" pex water service I did today. I replaced an old 3/4" galvanized water service. The run was about 140 feet. I used 1 roll of pex the whole way. No couplings :thumbup:. Installed a 1" pex ball valve at the house.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

a few more shots


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know about you Pro, but this florida dirt is a PITA to dig ey?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sugar sand. You take one shovel full out and 2 fall back in.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

man, I wish we had lines that shallow here. well not really they would all freeze but it must be nice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow you guys got it made down there just draggin your heel across the ground like that to install a water supply...

Here we have to dig!

Try 4' deep in petrified potatoes...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

here we are down 6 feet in hard clay soil.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

What's that stuff beside the trench. Sure ain't dirt like I had to dig. Where's the clumps and the rocks? LOL


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Wow you guys got it made down there just draggin your heel across the ground like that to install a water supply...
> 
> Here we have to dig!
> 
> Try 4' deep in petrified potatoes...





Plumber Jim said:


> here we are down 6 feet in hard clay soil.


Where I live now we go minimum 18" deep. Digging is pretty good. Some clay, but lots of sand (river delta). Nice and easy. Still too much to hand bomb though. Looks like Floridians have it easier than us. 

Where I used to live it was min 4' deep and was all rocks with a tiny little bit of sand/gravel in between.

Worked in Calgary for one job (Wendy's burger joint). Minimum 10' deep. Holy hell!!! What a ditch that was!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> here we are down 6 feet in hard clay soil.


 Me too Jim. Unless I'm lucky enough to hit rocks varying from fist size to 100 pounders, all impacted in shale. But usually clay.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

12 inches of cover. thats all we need. it might be more towards the north. they might have a frost line.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That must be NICE to dig in !! Pro ,,,, that a 1 day job ?? I sorta envy you FLA plumbers !!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, one day. started at about 10am and finished at 6pm


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We have clay and iron ore. When it has a little moisture it is good digin'. until you run into iron ore the size of a volkswagen. I bet you come up short backfilling?


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Wow you guys got it made down there just draggin your heel across the ground like that to install a water supply...
> 
> Here we have to dig!
> 
> Try 4' deep in petrified potatoes...


And they get to run the water line up the outside of the house! How cool is that?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I still can't get over the amount of piping that is external to the building in Florida. I know it doesn't freeze but that's not even the point. Please don't take offense because I know that you didn't plumb it that way at new con but it just looks like crap and gives any pissed off neighbor an easy way to cause the ho grief.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

How often do you get repair calls for damaged external piping?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PipeDreamer said:


> And they get to run the water line up the outside of the house! How cool is that?


Ya, my pop was doing some work for my aunt in Palo Alto, CA. He needed to shut off the water. Searched and searched and searched for the main water valve. Couldn't find it. Finally he traced a line in the crawl to the side of the house and found it outside. They pop up like a gas line and shoot in the side of the house from outside. Very strange to a northerner.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not very frequently. Usually a snapped off hose bib when I do get one.



smellslike$tome said:


> How often do you get repair calls for damaged external piping?


----------

